# Auf apache aus netzwerk zugreifen



## René1 (20. Februar 2012)

Hi
Ich habe einen Apache server (XAMPP) auf dem Pc laufen. Jetzt möchte ich den server aber von einem Gerät heraus erreichen, dass sich in dem selben Heimnetzt befindet. Es handelt sich konkret um ein Iphone. 
Hab über "wie ist meine Ip", die ip vom Rechner herausgesaucht und sie im Iphone eingegebn, hat nicht funtioniert, Firewall war ausgeschaltet. Der server lässt sich am rechner über "localhost" und "http://127.0.0.1/" erreichen.

Schön wäre auch wenn man ihn übers Internet erreichen könnte, also wenn man sich nicht im Heimnetz befindet, dass ist aber erstmal nicht so wichtig, wichtiger ist ersteres. 

System: Windows 7 64 bit
Weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist, anbei aber noch ein Bild meines Netzwerks: 



Ist zwar nicht perfekt, zeigt aber das wesentliche.


----------



## CPoly (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn du erst mal nur im lokalen Netz bist, wozu gehst du dann auf "wie ist meine Ip"? Du brauchst dann die Adresse deines Computer im lokalen Netzwerk (z.B. 192.168.2.123) und nicht die externe Adresse. Die müsstest du unter Windows irgendwo in der Netzwerkumgebung finden. Oder in der Konsole "ifconfig".


----------



## Chris_ist_online (21. Februar 2012)

Ich muss dich berichtigen.. der Befehl heißt:

"ipconfig"

Du kannst außerdem die Anzeige erweitern mit "ipconfig -all"


----------



## CPoly (21. Februar 2012)

Chris_ist_online hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss dich berichtigen.. der Befehl heißt:



Habe gerade keinen Windows Rechner da, deshalb habe ich mal angenommen er heißt genauso wie hier am Linux (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ifconfig).


----------



## Chris_ist_online (21. Februar 2012)

Achso, ich hab gedacht, dass du den Befehl in Windows meinst 
(Mein Befehl war schon für Win.)

Jetzt hat der Fragenersteller wenigstens alle Betriebssystemlösungen


----------

